# Help needed



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

don't know where to start but here goes.

I have a tom cat tomtom and recently adopted a stray cat no one wanted called her Millie but several weeks ago had feral cats come into my garden seems they where living in an old woman's garden and she had been feeding them sadly she died and with their food source dried up naturally they seemed to sense my house had food for them, they started creeping into the house stealing food my cats had left.

I have contacted Cats Protection and able to ascertain these brothers and sisters have been trapped and neautered etc also contacted Leeds City Council they do not want to help RSPCA they advised contact local council, i have also contacted various cat charities that have advised they are full but have offered to help me with food which i was very grateful for sadly this has proved to be no avail after several phone calls they keep promising to come to my house and bring food and they either keep forgetting or just don't bother turning up  so far i have now 4 feral cats plus my own 2 and i cannot afford to keep feeding them so this if anyone would be willing to contribute any food then i would be so grateful i appreciate times are hard but i cannot stop feeding them tried that and the other night 2 of them got into the house via the back door and where hiding under the kitchen units took me and my daughter an hour to entice them out as you can understand they were very frightened indeed.

I am literally exasperated at this and really do not know what to do anymore i have exhausted every avenue and i am getting nowwhere.

i can email you my details if you require them any help greatly appreciated

Jane


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jane

What rescues have you tried (feel free to PM if you'd prefer)? I'm not a rescue but I know a couple and although they're full I'm sure they'd be able to give you some advice. 

Kathy
xx


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Hi Jane
> 
> What rescues have you tried (feel free to PM if you'd prefer)? I'm not a rescue but I know a couple and although they're full I'm sure they'd be able to give you some advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy

Tried Leeds Cat Rescue the lady there is fabulous but she full to the brim also tried cation action trust again they also full, also advised about new charity set up feral cat welfare in leeds but as the newly set up they trying to raise funding to build sanctuary for feral cats and they been fabulous they sent donation of food down to me yesterday (Sunday) that was really great helped me loads.RSPCA don't want to know and tried various cat protection league but either they now closed through lack of funding or have no room.

Also because these cats been reared outside very scared but made break- through this morning one of them call him stumpy due to him having half a tail was wrapping around my legs and i was actually stroking him for several minutes which made my day and made me think with right home i think these cats could become nice house cats for someone.

So tried so many places but in current times money hard to raise for them and so many of them no room to take more cats in


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya - I can completely sympathise with your plight, I was only talking to a local rescue this morning about how full to the brim everywhere is. I can't guarantee you any help other than advice, but Sara at Haworth Cat Rescue might know some feral cat projects in your area. HCR are beyond full so wouldn't be able to do anything other than to put them on a waiting list but I know Sara has experience with feral cats. I would also put a shout out for food donations on Freecycle or the likes? You've tried the other rescues that I would recommend, but I will do a search for more help and come back if I find anything out xx

ps: Give Stumpy a stroke from me, he sounds gorgeous and I am a sucker for a wonky cat.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Have you tried these rescues

ALLERTON CAT RESCUE CENTRE
For an appointment to view the cats, Tel: 01274 481984
General Tel: 01274 551155

BARNSLEY ANIMAL RESCUE CHARITY (B.A.R.C.)
Registered Charity no. 1052158
Adoption - Cats - Tel: 08455 20 30 20 or Email: [email protected]
Adoption - Dogs - Tel: 08455 20 30 20 or Email: [email protected]
Adoption - Rabbits - Tel: 08455 20 30 20 or Email: [email protected]
General Enquiries Email: [email protected]
Website: BARC

INDEPENDENT CAT RESCUE, Dewsbury 
Contact Tel: 01924 500138
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]

LEEDS FELINE FRIENDS
Tel: 0113 2160593
Email: [email protected]
Leeds Feline Friends - HOME

CAT ACTION TRUST (1977) - LEEDS BRANCH
Registered Charity No. 801245
Branch Tel: 0113 3790429 (8am - 8pm only)
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: CAT ACTION TRUST HOME PAGE

CANALSIDE CAT RESCUE
Based in Rodley, Leeds, West Yorkshire
Tel: 01132 591227 or 07870 467769

MAUREEN'S PENISTONE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01226 761872 or 07706 217737
Email: [email protected]
Website: MPCR Home Page

PONDEROSA RESCUE KENNELS
Registered Charity no. 518996. Covering West Yorkshire.
Opening hours: 11am - 5.45pm every day, except closed Christmas day.
Tel: 01977 552303 or 516713
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Home CATS DOGS

POOR LITTLE PETS RESCUE & REHOME
Tel: 07857 559 574
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Poor Little Pets
Facebook fan page: Page not found

BRADFORD CAT WATCH RESCUE KITTENS
Bradford, West Yorkshire.
Tel: 07942 822 509 or 01274 639 072
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Bradford Cat Watch Rescue Kittens - Home

TAMESIDE ANIMAL SHELTER
Rescue Centre: Raglan St, Hyde, Cheshire, SK14 2DX
Shelter opening times: 11am - 5pm each day including weekends
Tel: 0161 368 3511
Email: [email protected]
Website: Tameside Animal Shelter - 0161 368 3511

KEIGHLEY CAT CARE
Bradford, West Yorkshire  Registered Charity no: 1121776
Rescuing, neutering and rehoming stray, abandoned and unwanted cats and kittens in the Bradford and Keighley areas.
Tel: 01274 568380 or 01535 644567
Email: [email protected]

WEST RIDING CAT WELFARE TRUST
Leeds & Wakefield, West Yorkshire. 
Tel: 0113 252 6880
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: West Riding Cat Rescue

FERAL CAT WELFARE
Leeds, West Yorkshire. 
Postal Address: PO Box 293, LEEDS LS16 0ER.
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Feral Cat Welfare - Home

if you have no luck with them then pm your details and the cats and I see if any rescues on our site will take them on,not promising they will though as all rescues are full to bursting since the RSPCA closed their doors to hand ins


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Hiya - I can completely sympathise with your plight, I was only talking to a local rescue this morning about how full to the brim everywhere is. I can't guarantee you any help other than advice, but Sara at Haworth Cat Rescue might know some feral cat projects in your area. HCR are beyond full so wouldn't be able to do anything other than to put them on a waiting list but I know Sara has experience with feral cats. I would also put a shout out for food donations on Freecycle or the likes? You've tried the other rescues that I would recommend, but I will do a search for more help and come back if I find anything out xx
> 
> ps: Give Stumpy a stroke from me, he sounds gorgeous and I am a sucker for a wonky cat.


Kathy

thanks for that it is nice just to have others that can relate to these poor cats and good news stumpy has been allowing me to stroke him when i go to feed him :thumbup: that is fabulous for me and he seems to love it also  but great suggestion about food donations never hears of freecycle will do later tonight any other sites you could suggest for food donations???

Jane


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Hi Have you tried these rescues
> 
> ALLERTON CAT RESCUE CENTRE
> For an appointment to view the cats, Tel: 01274 481984
> ...


Kelly-Joy tried some of them but WOW fabulous thank u so very much will get onto it asap and make some calls if no joy i will PM you my details but thanks so much


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Want to see GREAT BIG THANK YOU to everyone for giving me help and support sometimes that is the best thing people that understand what you going through and the poor cats, they are lovely cats and have to say growing attached to them even if over past 2 days had 2 dead birds in garden  luckily my 2 have bells on them so poor birdie can hear them coming :thumbup:

But once again thanks so much really means so much being able to chat with other people that understand even OH helping me feed them now that major WOW :thumbup:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

buzzmaster said:


> Kathy
> 
> thanks for that it is nice just to have others that can relate to these poor cats and good news stumpy has been allowing me to stroke him when i go to feed him :thumbup: that is fabulous for me and he seems to love it also  but great suggestion about food donations never hears of freecycle will do later tonight any other sites you could suggest for food donations???
> 
> Jane


Hi Jane

I know some great rescue forums that would be useful to you as they coordinate efforts to help people/animals in need. These would be:

The Refuge: A small forum with lots of rescue representatives as members, might highlight your plight and get you some help (perhaps out of the area if locally cant help). The Refuge

Animal Lifeline UK: Not been a member there long but they seem to coordinate things well and I'm sure would want to help. Animal Lifeline UK • Index page

Cat Chat: This used to be an excellent forum, and I know a LOT of rescues (including HCR that I mentioned) use this site. Feline Forum - questions, answers and cat chat.

Like this place you would need to register to post, but I bet it generates some publicity if nothing else. Also try Scavenger (a new Freecycle type site): Scavenger | Welcome to Scavenger the Recycle Network

Freecycle is great - there is a Leeds one on Yahoo Groups and basically it is a place to advertise things for recycling, generally furniture and bits and bobs, but they do allow wanted ads. I'm not sure if there's a minimum posting of offers to make a wanted ad, but if that's the case let me know and I will post on the Bradford, Skipton and Keighley ones for you (I haven't posted an offer on the Leeds one so don't know if a wanted would get past the mods lol!).

On top of all that, I go to uni in Leeds and live in Keighley. I don't drive but if you need any help at any point that I can help you with, just drop me a message and I'll get the train across. I will also put another shoutout on Facebook for you as I have a lot of rescue friends on there and others in Leeds that might want to help.

Good luck and give Stumpy a cuddle from me!


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Hi Jane
> 
> I know some great rescue forums that would be useful to you as they coordinate efforts to help people/animals in need. These would be:
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy

You are an absolute star  if you could put a shout out on FB that would be fabulous indeed and even if no one can help in re-homing these lovely cats then having a support network is amazing :thumbup: everytime i feed them stumpy just gets more loving but when he not being given food then he still runs away from me but they not been used to human contact and loving for sometime so obviously very wary indeed. I just worry when the weather is not great and the thought of them outside,even though they try to creep in would be unfair to my 1st kitty tomtom as he still young only 9 months as gets stressed easily with change and then starts weeing all over the house but he loves playing with them outside in the garden and they chase him around for ages taunting each other so funny 

But i will try the contact list you kindly put on here for me and see what can be done.

Yes and would be great to meet up and you could come over and see them all and stumpy :thumbup:

Jane


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jane

I've put a shout out on Facebook and have had a response from a local home rescue who say they might have space for a max of two females. I have elaborated that these might be v. frightened feral cats and we'll see what she says as they would be indoors there. 

Have you heard anything more from that feral cat project you mentioned? Do you think they would assist you in finding them a place to be relocated to, eg. someone with stables or the likes? I'm not very genned up on relocating feral cats to be honest but I'll keep my ear to the ground and see if I can drum up some help, even if it's only some food! Do they eat wet or dry or anything they can get their paws on lol?

Kathy
xx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jane

I've had a reply from a lady (I don't know her personally, this is through the Yahoo Groups/freecycle) who would like to donate some food and just needs your details. She left her phone number with me if you'd like it - just drop me a PM.

A warning though - I posted on Leeds Freecycle/Freegle for you and have had a right telling off from the moderator, who's even put me on moderation (I only told your story and asked people to get in touch if they could help or donate food lol). Seems they're a bit Nazi over there, so I would avoid that group personally in case you get the same response. 

Kathy
xx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Seems the warning extends to the Bradford Freecycle group too - asked for cat food for them on there and have not had the message go through and have been sent an email by the group owner saying I'm on moderation there too, also says that it might be that my account has been taken over?! Well, seems like Freecycle groups round here (with the exception of Keighley who are lovely) are a set of grumpy gits with nothing better to do.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Freecycle has gone bit wonky since it was taken back over by the Americans....but I really don't understand why they should object to you asking for cat food. I am sure there must be loads of owners with fussy cats and unpopular favours of food jamming up their cupboards. If I were nearer....!
Try Freegle which is uk based and a bit friendlier!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is so strange because i have shifted a lot of cat food on freecycle. That was last year though. I wonder whether different groups have different rule?


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I just picked two groups with grumpy owners lol, Keighley have let it through no problem and we have a couple of offers already! Jane - I will drop you a PM once I've had a hot bath (back's killing). xx


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Hi Jane
> 
> I've put a shout out on Facebook and have had a response from a local home rescue who say they might have space for a max of two females. I have elaborated that these might be v. frightened feral cats and we'll see what she says as they would be indoors there.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy

The feral cat has just started website below so at present can help me with food and support also further down the line maybe kennels i could site at bottom of the garden for the time being.

They tend to eat wet food but i do put dry food out if very warma nd also lots of water for them , food is main issue as it soon goes  x

Feral Cat Welfare - Home


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Seems the warning extends to the Bradford Freecycle group too - asked for cat food for them on there and have not had the message go through and have been sent an email by the group owner saying I'm on moderation there too, also says that it might be that my account has been taken over?! Well, seems like Freecycle groups round here (with the exception of Keighley who are lovely) are a set of grumpy gits with nothing better to do.


blimey Kathy that just ridiculous they name Freecycle is slightly wrong as they saying you cannot ask for donations which we all know means FREE


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I think I just picked two groups with grumpy owners lol, Keighley have let it through no problem and we have a couple of offers already! Jane - I will drop you a PM once I've had a hot bath (back's killing). xx


all this typing and help you be given me Kathy :thumbup: soak in bath with some radox  x


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> That is so strange because i have shifted a lot of cat food on freecycle. That was last year though. I wonder whether different groups have different rule?


Hobbs2004 i never even knew about this sites but yes seems lot of sites changing prob due to current economic situation and they have to look at what people are asking for but you would have thought asking for donations of food no matter if for people or pets would be allowed


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps but people have always been cheeky - on our group we have had people asking for cars, houses, anything! 

I know a few people who get their meat for raw feeding from freecycle in the states. All in all it is a very useful site! Just that lot seems a bit funny.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I think to be honest it was all about semantics (I used the word "help" and that is apparently asking for advice which isn't allowed lol) and a bit of a power trip from the mods, but it's all fine. I don't use those two groups very much anyway (Bradford one's got a bit of a reputation and the Leeds one has so many rules it's nearly impossible to post lol), so it's no big loss. Before the message was deleted on the Leeds one I got a few emails - I have PMed you with the details. I will keep plugging your case wherever I can and see if it helps! xxx


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I think to be honest it was all about semantics (I used the word "help" and that is apparently asking for advice which isn't allowed lol) and a bit of a power trip from the mods, but it's all fine. I don't use those two groups very much anyway (Bradford one's got a bit of a reputation and the Leeds one has so many rules it's nearly impossible to post lol), so it's no big loss. Before the message was deleted on the Leeds one I got a few emails - I have PMed you with the details. I will keep plugging your case wherever I can and see if it helps! xxx


you a star Kathy  owe you a drink


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I might hold you to that after I'm off these meds lol!! Got another reply this morning, will PM you it in a minute xx


----------

